# Where to buy VG/PG CPT



## Travis (20/6/17)

Hi guys

I'm looking for a few places to buy some VG, PG and concentrates in Cape Town 

Any links to websites would be appreciated 

Bless


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they choose to

@Travis , try www.valleyvapour.co.za - they are one of the very well known DIY suppliers in the CT area. But there are several other great DIY retailers with online prdering and shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis (21/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they choose to
> 
> @Travis , try www.valleyvapour.co.za - they are one of the very well known DIY suppliers in the CT area. But there are several other great DIY retailers with online prdering and shipping.



Cool thank you silver, I prefer to support locally just wanting to look at a few of the local dealers to see who is close to me Google doesn't really help


----------

